# Westhall manor estate (alternative views) - Various dates



## Alir147 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hopefully Il have some new views here! A continuation of the other recent report.

Have visited this site many times now, after originally discovering it back in the summer of last year! More often than not have been accompanied by my exploring beeatch Gorecki who also shares my obsession with this place.

The estate itself comprises of

Castle 
Workshops
3 farmhouses
kennels
swimming pool and leisure complex
walled gardens
gardeners buildings and basement
greenhouses
ruined cottage
a loch (or lake)
and over 100 acres of gardens and woodland

The oldest part of the mansion dates right back to the 14th century, which massive alterations and extensions made in the victorian times. In it's later years it operated as a hotel, before finally closing down for good about 20 years a go.
Since then, this grade A listed building has lain empty and suffered the effects of the sh*t weather we have here! 

the hoose











And here's one from the 1950's (back to front though!) courtesty of good old RCAHMS





one of two halls





spiral staircase















inside the old part















service bells





the bar










the main staircase










old picture in one of the farmhouses





sexy decoration










lord glentannar suite





swimming pool


----------



## zimbob (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking good!

Makes me even more gutted we didn't get in though


----------



## madmare (Apr 30, 2008)

What a fantastic old place - lovely photos - especially the bathroon decor?!


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't worry Zimbob my man, there may still be hope yet! 

And yeah, the bathroom decor never fails to impress people! 

Check out Bax's report too for the other bits - especially the accounts in the managers office! You can see from that why it closed down!


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 30, 2008)

The actual bar counter is fairly plain, but that hunting wallpaper......


----------



## Bryag (May 1, 2008)

Alir147 said:


> Don't worry Zimbob my man, there may still be hope yet!



Hope? Really? I think someone need to PM somebody


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2008)

Fab to see more photos from this gorgeous building. Love the second pic of the outside...excellent pics.  
The person who printed up the 1950's pic must have put the negative the wrong way round in the enlarger!


----------



## nursepayne (May 2, 2008)

That bathroom is twisted I love it!


----------

